
FreeWallet.org scam – millions stolen - MrBuddyCasino
https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/6gtrmd/freewalletorg_scam_millions_stolen/
======
TTPrograms
What's the evidence here? You have no way of knowing if they own the wallet or
not. Support seems not bothered:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/6gtrmd/free...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/6gtrmd/freewalletorg_scam_millions_stolen/diteu7n/)

I think this is an attempt at inducing a panic.

------
livingparadox
At least one person in the thread has claimed that part of their transaction
has actually gone through, finally.

------
dogecoinbase
Maybe ETH can hard-fork again to invalidate those transactions.

But more seriously, clearly too early to tell what's happening here.
Regardless, if people had their ETH in a closed-source wallet application _at
all_ , it's unsurprising that this would happen to it.

~~~
polotics
With my limited understanding, if indeed the eth does not go to the advertised
own wallet address but to another one, this seems extremely fishy. Can someone
from freewallet.org care to explain if yes or no such centralisation occurs,
and if so: WHY?

------
ben174
Someone just transferred 6000 of the stolen ETH out to an empty wallet. (~3.2
million USD).

